# First Soil Test on Newer Sod



## kmbell3837 (Mar 17, 2021)

I had Bermuda sod laid down in Aug 2021 and just did my first soul test. I put some 10-10-10 out in Aug and late Mar. Should I follow the guidelines provided or choose a different route? I prefer using glandular since I don't have a large sprayer. Hose end is an option. I have about 2 applications of 16-4-8 glandular laying around but nothing specific to P-K. I don't really care about Comment #429.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your P is at 14.5ppm. This is deficient per MLSN.
Your K is at 55ppm. This is a bit low and I would try to increase to around 100ppm. Try to mulch mow.
pH is fine at 6.3 and the CEC is towards the low side but ok.

You can use a balanced fertilizer (eg. 10-10-10) to provide you with N P and K thru the growing season. You can also use different mix of products (eg. triple superphosphate) to apply no more than 1lb each of NPK per rolling month. Check the soil remediation guide for more product options/rates.


----------



## kmbell3837 (Mar 17, 2021)

g-man said:


> Your P is at 14.5ppm. This is deficient per MLSN.
> Your K is at 55ppm. This is a bit low and I would try to increase to around 100ppm. Try to mulch mow.
> pH is fine at 6.3 and the CEC is towards the low side but ok.
> 
> You can use a balanced fertilizer (eg. 10-10-10) to provide you with N P and K thru the growing season. You can also use different mix of products (eg. triple superphosphate) to apply no more than 1lb each of NPK per rolling month. Check the soil remediation guide for more product options/rates.


Thanks g-man!


----------



## kmbell3837 (Mar 17, 2021)

kmbell3837 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Your P is at 14.5ppm. This is deficient per MLSN.
> ...


Would this suffice for 0-46-0? I wish I could find it closer and in a bigger bag. Alot of places are out. I am thinking 2lbs per 1000sqft for the first application of this TSP or just go with 5lbs of 10-10-10? Then next month go with the 16-4-8.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That can work for 2k lawn. 10-10-10 might be cheaper.


----------

